# Choosing a digital camera ?



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Friends
Recently I went to a sony showroom, and cheked out some digicams. I'm really confused which one to buy among the three 
1. Sony Cybershot DSC 690, G Lens, 10x zoom, price:9k
2. Sony Cybershot w730, Carl Zeiss Lens, 8x zoom, price:8k
3. Sony Cybershot h100, Sony Lens, 21x zoom, price:13k

My budget is around 10k( can add 2-3k more). My requirements are I will be mostly using for taking pics , video recording sometimes. I prefer a good zoom(this is a must). 
Also I would like to know what is the difference between G lens, Carl Zeiss Lens and Sony Lens. Which one among them is better? 
When I took a test pic among the three the best pic among them was given by DSC 690. The only downfall I see is that it has less zoom. 

Can you guys suggest any other cam which is better in performance & features in this price range?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

SX160
TZ25

If you want that bulky camera, you have to relax either your price or IQ. 
Cameras similar to H100 in the market aren't that good. If this is the camera form factor you want, check SL300.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 10, 2013)

nac said:


> SX160
> TZ25
> 
> If you want that bulky camera, you have to relax either your price or IQ.
> Cameras similar to H100 in the market aren't that good. If this is the camera form factor you want, check SL300.



If I omit H100 any other camera that is good in the compact form?
TZ25 is going out of my budget. 
Any other camera within 10k that you can suggest.


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

W730 is new, no reviews...

SX150/SX160 a decent entry level camera with manual exposure controls.
IXUS 125/WX50 - less zoom
WX150 - Little more zoom


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey nac thanks for all the help. One more question what do you think about Fujifilm s2980 camera? Any negative points about this?


----------



## nac (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a OK OK camera... I would suggest if one want to have a bridge camera with lot of zoom under 8k.


----------

